# Southeast heat wave.



## Jesusthug (Jun 27, 2012)

Well I'm facing 4-5 days above 100 degrees and as much as a week above mid 90s all together.  Anybody have any tips and suggestions on what if anything can be done for my girl?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 27, 2012)

keep her well hydrated at the very least...watering everyday as needed maybe more depending on the porousness of your growing medium/mix and intake rate of your special lady...If she goes into some short of shock give her a dose of B1. Don't think there's much more you can do for her then you giving her your attention through it.


----------



## Jesusthug (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.  I figured there wasnt much I could do. She just had 3 days of a lot of rain. Now comes the next nightmare. 4 days above 100. Saturday 105.  I'm going to learn a lot this season hahah.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 27, 2012)

just be on top of it n' make sure she doesn't get overly wilty over and over again...


----------



## Nico (Jul 4, 2012)

you can get netting to allow sun through but reduce heat.
remember direct sun is hotter than shade temps. I grow here in spain no nets yet.. the plant is constantly in over 100 degs at the mo. And seems no problem. see http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61749

Loads of water but dont over water.. when the top 2 inches of soil is dry then water again not allowing plant to wilt. assuming you in ground.


----------



## Nico (Jul 4, 2012)

also see this
hxxp://www.jorgecervantes.tv/2011/09/heat-problems/


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 4, 2012)

Look after yur plant pilgrem but in these here temps we gettin them in my woods too remember to look after yurself too so do yurself a favour and goes jump in the lake pilgrem and get some cold water in to ya too. Just care bout folks is all and man its a cooker

BWD


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 4, 2012)

If your in the woods all you can do is pack water to your plants. I'm in the same boat temp wise and I'm carrying 100 gal of H2O every other day this week


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 4, 2012)

be hard work in the heat pilgrem key is pass and self preservation in end

BWD


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 4, 2012)

same temps here too. I water every evening just about.


----------



## Jesusthug (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks Nico! Guys it been a tough summer so far! Hanging in there.  This heat has been ridiculous. I'm still only having to water every 4-5 days. She's doing better than I expected.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 5, 2012)

They be tough little plant fur the most part can take more then most folks thinks we just dont like to see them sufferin is all.

BWD


----------



## oldsman (Jul 6, 2012)

Mine are loving the temps. They can take the heat given some water daily if in pots,every other day if in the ground. The girls will tell ya if they need it.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 6, 2012)

If you want you could get a "soaker" hose from the Depot or lowes and put it on a timer. I have friends that swear by them. 32gal garbage can, timer, pump, and hose. Set it to come on, in intervals to your liking. The plant will thrive with being misted by the hose in veg.


----------



## Jesusthug (Jul 6, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> If you want you could get a "soaker" hose from the Depot or lowes and put it on a timer. I have friends that swear by them. 32gal garbage can, timer, pump, and hose. Set it to come on, in intervals to your liking. The plant will thrive with being misted by the hose in veg.





Sound like something I will consider! Thanks for that idea!


----------



## ziggyross (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm in the same steam bath here in Va. Just been watering every night. But I was wondering can the heat stress the plants and make them herm? I have pulled 2 in the last 3 days with balls.


----------

